# elgins



## St.Peter (Feb 25, 2015)

Building a couple of Elgins.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 25, 2015)

Those fenders tank and skirt guard would look better on my bike, I'm shure you won't miss them later.


----------



## Hozer (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 28, 2015)

Lota blue paint there WoW like lookin at the sky good luck on the builds two at once love the tag team affect lmao.


----------



## St.Peter (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm going to use gray or a cream color to accent/offset the blue with a dark gray or red pinstripe.


----------

